# What Size Strap For 007?



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi

will a 22mm strap fit a Seiko 007?










Richard


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep!









So will a 18mm or a 20mm, but a 22mm will fit best


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks Jason. 22mm it is then


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

The 007 looks fab on a Bond or on a dark green NATO.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

colinryan said:


> The 007 looks fab on a Bond or on a dark green NATO.


Actually just ordered a modded 007 from Harold and now have started lusting after straps (very sad). He's told me it should be ready in 3 days, so getting quite excited










Gone for a plain orange dial with black hands - looks lovely


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

looks ok on a lumpy as well


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

If anyone's interested, this is what I saw that took my breath away -


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

mutley said:


> looks ok on a lumpy as well


Yea I've been very strongly considering a 22mm lumpy for mine. Thanks for posting that photo, I think my mind's made up now!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Toshi said:


> If anyone's interested, this is what I saw that took my breath away -


It's certainly orange, however it would look better with a plain chapter ring like this.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Toshi said:


> If anyone's interested, this is what I saw that took my breath away -


That in black would be my choice....


----------



## Dr. Nookie (Jul 14, 2007)

strange_too said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone's interested, this is what I saw that took my breath away -
> ...


Want. Now. Badly.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

That's bold, or is it bright
















Although I don't think you could beat a Seiko lumpy, that dial might deserve something a bit more striking.


----------



## Dr. Nookie (Jul 14, 2007)

Dr. Nookie said:


> strange_too said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


Still want. Still now. Still badly.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Dr. Nookie said:


> Want. Now. Badly.
> 
> Still want. Still now. Still badly.


Email me at







and we can talk about.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

In case anyone is interested, here is the watch, and the strap I went for was a 22mm thick black leather with orange stitching and accents










I'm really very happy with this. Getting a lot of wrist time at the moment

Cheers

Rich


----------



## debwhyte (Aug 22, 2007)

Toshi said:


> If anyone's interested, this is what I saw that took my breath away -


Gorgeous watch! wow!


----------

